# Prüfung NRW Köln 09.12.08 praktischer Teil



## HerrRossi_ (9. Dezember 2008)

ISCH HAB DAT DINGEN (Fischereischein)! :vik:

Die Prüfung war in Köln Weidenpesch im Pfarrheim Heilig Kreuz. War eine ziemliche Massenveranstaltung (ca. 80Leute). Fragen und Fische kann jeder auswendig lernen (Fangplatz.de), hier warteten keine Überraschungen auf mich.
Habe Aufgabe A10 gezogen (Brandungsrute für Plattfische). Es gibt vier vollbestückte Rutenständer, an denen die Delinquenten parallel basteln können. Habe die Brandungsrute zusammengesteckt und auf den Boden gelegt. Das gab erstmal nen Anschiss vom Prüfer. Man könne drauftreten. Hinweis: Gar nicht zusammenbauen, nur hinlegen. Multirolle gabs nicht, also dickste und zweitdickste Stationärrolle in Augenschein genommen, die Tragkräfte sind mit Aufklebern draufgeklebt. Habe dann den Prüfer gesagt, dass ich die dickste Rolle nähme, wenn die Tragkraft nicht 19-21kg wäre. Musste dann blöde Fragen beantworten ud sagen, dass ich ja weit werfen will mit der Brandungsrute und deswegen die Rolle mit der Keulenschnur nehmen soll, die sei vorne dicker. Also die zweitgrößte Stationärrolle mit dem Aufkleber Keulenschnur. Das dickste Blei, einen großen vernickelten Karabinerwirbel und ein Brandungsvorfach (mit zwei großen Haken) aus der Grabbelkiste gekramt, dann noch das Zubehör direkt hinlegen untereinander in richtiger Reihenfolge : Massband,Knüppel,Metz,Lösezange
Sollte dann noch den Karabiner anknoten. Hab den improved clinchknot gemacht und ein dickes Lob für den schönen Knoten kassiert. Fertig  
Vor mir hat einer die A2 Rute (Schwingspitze) mit so einer komischen Schlaufe  in der das Blei lief zusammengebastelt, die ich noch nie gesehen habe, die aber wohl gefragt war oder zumindest auch zulässig. Hat mich etwas verwirrt, da ich keinen Kurs besucht habe.

Grüße


----------



## Denni_Lo (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Prüfung NRW Köln 09.12.08 praktischer Teil*

Mit so einer komischen Schlaufe?

Ist wohl die Schlaufenmontage aber die fragt keiner in der Prüfung ab, da wird einfach auf die Hauptschnur gein Laufblei gefädelt. Nicht schlecht wen der Prüfling die Schlaufenmontage zusemman gebaut hat.


----------



## Koelnhorst (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Prüfung NRW Köln 09.12.08 praktischer Teil*

Glückwunsch zur bestandenen Prüfung,
wir mussten die Ruten noch fangfertig montieren, so ändern sich die Zeiten.
Ist eine Schlaufenmontage zum fangen von z.B. Rotfedern. Auch die mußten wir noch bauen.
Gruß,
Koelnhorst


----------



## Pulheimer27 (9. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Prüfung NRW Köln 09.12.08 praktischer Teil*

Von mir auch Herzlichen Glückwunsch.:m:m
Bei mir war die Schlaufenmontage auch gefordert also ist das wohl nicht so aussergewöhnlich |kopfkrat


----------



## marcky (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Prüfung NRW Köln 09.12.08 praktischer Teil*

Hallo zusammen !!!
*Prüfung 10.12. in Köln*
Habe bestaaaaaaaanden !!!!!:vik::vik::vik:

und meine Frau auch |jump:

jetzt kanns also bald losgehen.
Die Theoriefragen waren so ziemlich die einfachsten die
man nehmen kann.
Hat aber trotzdem bei vier oder Fünf Kanditaten zum
vorzeitigen heimgehen geführt.
Bei der Praxisprüfung haben wir beide die Fliegenruten
gezogen, waren drei Minuten später mit dem
Prüfungszeugnis durch die Tür.
Andere mußten richtig Montagen bauen.
Schwein gehabt !!!!!

Boah freu ich mich
Grüße 
marcky


----------



## Anemone (11. Dezember 2008)

*AW: Prüfung NRW Köln 09.12.08 praktischer Teil*

Auch bestanden - am 9.12. in Köln mit der Brandungsrute! )))

Auf die Rolle wurde ich auch hingewiesen. Dafür hab ich denen gesagt, dass das Brandungsblei fehlte.


----------

